# Conexant Cx20561 @ ATI SB700 - High Definition Audio Controller WORKING on WIN XP x64



## Sylvernick (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello evebody, i only wish to thanks in this thread to MrLateeBrown for his this post. 

I have a Toshiba Satellite P305D-8900, and it comes with Vista Operating System, and i downgrade to XP x64 SP2 but not find anywhere the drivers that suport a Conexant Cx20561 @ ATI SB700 - High Definition Audio.

I try for 2 days every driver i find it, but no one work.

Now i listening music in my laptop while a wrote this post.

Thanks aigain MrLateeBrown, your expertice healp me solved my problem.

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Sylvernick (Jan 12, 2012)

If anyone need the drivers let me know at my mail and i will sent it.


----------



## hinduninja (Oct 1, 2013)

Do you have this driver for xp 32bit on a gateway laptop?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

@hinduninja What is the make and model # of your Gateway laptop? Did the laptop ship with XP? Or are you trying to downgrade a computer that has no drivers from Gateway for XP?


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Driver Downloads - Computers | Toshiba - Toshiba I found this one on the toshiba website.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Driver Downloads - Computers | Toshiba - Toshiba this is the 32bit driver this should work if the vista 64 bit one is not working.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sylvernick I 'm glad you found a solution here please keep in mind that you did and any help you give should be done within a thread not by pm or email, I suggest you read our rules so that you work within them.Thank you for understanding.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules


----------



## hinduninja (Oct 1, 2013)

@spunk.funk I am trying to downgrade the gateway laptop (MD26) to windows XP 32bit. The drivers have been difficult to locate.

The device that is shown on aida64 is conexant cx20561 @ ati sb700. Some of the oem drivers for other manufacturers l tried tell me the device isn't installed.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

check the sticky in the driver forum main page called how to find drivers using my tablet so links are awkward


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This computer shipped with Vista or Windows 7. Gateway does not support Windows XP for drivers for this machine. We suggest reinstalling the original OS from the Recovery Partition. 
If you insist on using XP, we suggest you learn http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------

